# Fatboy spine?



## Chiller (Feb 11, 2008)

I was looking at getting some Easton Fatboys for 3-D and Indoor and didn't know which spine to get.  I have a 2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra with vector cams, 27.5" draw, and 60# limbs. Ontarget2 said that the 500's spined the best for a 27" arrow, but other website I have read said that the 500's were for 30-50# bows and the 400's were for 60# bows.  Which one do I believe and which one would work better for 3-D? Thanks!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know if this helps or not, but I shoot 500's out of my X Force, 60lb limbs turned down to 55lbs, the shaft is cut 25 3/4" from nock groove to end of shaft. 100 grain nibbs. That setup is shooting darts from my bow, and keeps it at 285fps for ASA. Thanks!


----------



## Hawire (Feb 11, 2008)

Chiller said:


> I was looking at getting some Easton Fatboys for 3-D and Indoor and didn't know which spine to get.  I have a 2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra with vector cams, 27.5" draw, and 60# limbs. Ontarget2 said that the 500's spined the best for a 27" arrow, but other website I have read said that the 500's were for 30-50# bows and the 400's were for 60# bows.  Which one do I believe and which one would work better for 3-D? Thanks!



With your draw and weight the 500 will work the best. I was shooting a Pearson Stealth with a 27.5" draw, 59#, the arrow was 25"nock to end and 100 gr nibbs. They shot like no other arrow I tried. Simply perfect.


----------



## badcompany (Feb 12, 2008)

Chiller, go to a good archery shop and get them to let you shoot both through the paper. By every chart and logic I should be shooting 400's out of my setup. But when we paper tuned the 500's shot the best.

Alligood, don't start bro. It aint worth it.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 12, 2008)

Hawire said:


> With your draw and weight the 500 will work the best. I was shooting a Pearson Stealth with a 27.5" draw, 59#, the arrow was 25"nock to end and 100 gr nibbs. They shot like no other arrow I tried. Simply perfect.



I agree with hawire. the 500's will probably shoot the best from the specs you have given. I used to shoot the 400's but got better results and more consistent groups with the 500's. you should have no problems tuning this arrow to your setup. Good shooting!!!!
Dave


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 12, 2008)

I deleted my previous post because I forgot about the 3%.  I just taking a friendlyat Alligood.  No harm meant and definately not upset over anything.  A good shooter is a good shooter no matter what the fps is.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 12, 2008)

500's is what I would recommend for your setup.


----------



## hansel (Feb 12, 2008)

reylamb said:


> 500's is what I would recommend for your setup.




Trust em, his got probably 7-10 Hoyt's

When your ready for tuning it up stop on by while see about getting you set up.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 12, 2008)

hansel said:


> Trust em, his got probably 7-10 Hoyt's
> 
> When your ready for tuning it up stop on by while see about getting you set up.



I'll definitely do that! That might be a couple months until I can save up enough money to get some accessories for the bow lol!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 12, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> I deleted my previous post because I forgot about the 3%.  I just taking a friendlyat Alligood.  No harm meant and definately not upset over anything.  A good shooter is a good shooter no matter what the fps is.



No harm, no foul hardegree!! I took it that way! I deleted my post as well, I got nothing to hide! Chiller, I think you asked the right question in the right place. If reylamb thinks 500's will work, I'd listen!! I tried 400's at first, but they would not group well. I'd get 3-4 in the 10 ring, then out of nowhere get a flyer 3-4" off. And it wasn't always the same arrow. It could have been the shooter, but after I changed to 500's they all go in the same place, if I do my part!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 19, 2008)

If I were to get 500's what length should the shaft be? I have put it into Ontarget and am having trouble coming up with the right spine.  If I have a 2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra Vector Cams 27.5" draw, 60lbs, would the 500's work? I would probably use the Easton G-nock and either blazers, mini blazers, duravanes, etc. and either a 100gr. or 80gr. glue in point. Thanks!


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 19, 2008)

saving for fat boys i hear ya you could always shoot beeman 9.3  500's  they are identical to fatboys for 1/2 the cost just food for thought !  goodluck


----------



## Chiller (Mar 19, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> saving for fat boys i hear ya you could always shoot beeman 9.3  500's  they are identical to fatboys for 1/2 the cost just food for thought !  goodluck



Thanks, I'll look into them!


----------



## reylamb (Mar 20, 2008)

Chiller said:


> If I were to get 500's what length should the shaft be? I have put it into Ontarget and am having trouble coming up with the right spine.  If I have a 2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra Vector Cams 27.5" draw, 60lbs, would the 500's work? I would probably use the Easton G-nock and either blazers, mini blazers, duravanes, etc. and either a 100gr. or 80gr. glue in point. Thanks!



You could probably cut them as short as 26" and get away with them, depending on what rest and where it is mounted.  With the Vector, C2, Spiral, and new Z3 cams I prefer to go on the slightly stiff side of spine as opposed to "perfect" or slightly weak.  Those particular cams shoot arrows that are slightly stiff, according to the programs, better than "perfect" or slightly weak.


----------



## puddle jumper (Mar 27, 2008)

Not to hijack the tread or anything,,, 
   I used to shoot pritty regularly "live, eat and sleep archery" but have been away for about 10 yrs does anyone still shoot   ACC??

   Thanks 
      Puddle...
  Also haeding to the IBO in Calhoun this weekend, to watch, anyone going to be there??


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Mar 27, 2008)

Chiller said:


> If I were to get 500's what length should the shaft be? I have put it into Ontarget and am having trouble coming up with the right spine.  If I have a 2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra Vector Cams 27.5" draw, 60lbs, would the 500's work? I would probably use the Easton G-nock and either blazers, mini blazers, duravanes, etc. and either a 100gr. or 80gr. glue in point. Thanks!



What is Ontarget?


----------



## reylamb (Mar 28, 2008)

puddle jumper said:


> Not to hijack the tread or anything,,,
> I used to shoot pritty regularly "live, eat and sleep archery" but have been away for about 10 yrs does anyone still shoot   ACC??
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Some guys are still shooting acc's, but they are not as prevelant as they once were.  With current bows, and current arrows, you can get all the speed you need and shoot the fatter shafts to catch more lines.  You still see quite a few of them at field and FITA shoots though, and they are still a popular hunting arrow.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 28, 2008)

TheLoneGunMen said:


> What is Ontarget?



Ontarget is one of the 3 popular archery related software titles out there that help in picking arrows for almost every setup imagineable, predict speed, print sight tapes, etc.  The other 2 are archers advantage and the archery program.


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Mar 28, 2008)

Where are they?


----------



## puddle jumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey LGM,
  Did a google search and came up with this if it healps...


http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/

  Puddle...
  And thanks rey


----------



## reylamb (Mar 28, 2008)

www.thearcheryprogram.com
archersadvantage.com

and pinwheelsoftware


----------



## Chiller (Mar 29, 2008)

If my rest goes to 25.75" and I have a 27.5" draw, would Fatboy 500 26.5" arrows with 80 gr tips and 6" wraps work okay? I would probably have to go down some on my draw weight, which is set at 60# right now.


----------



## Spoon13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Chiller said:


> If my rest goes to 25.75" and I have a 27.5" draw, would Fatboy 500 26.5" arrows with 80 gr tips and 6" wraps work okay? I would probably have to go down some on my draw weight, which is set at 60# right now.



I just switched to Fatboy 500 from 400's.  I had my Apex 7 at 60# with the 400's and I have it at 55# for the 500's. You will definitely need to go down on draw weight.


----------



## snakers (Apr 1, 2008)

*500*

i shoot the fatboy 500 and that would be good for your draw lenth


----------



## reylamb (Apr 2, 2008)

According to the archery program, and guessing on which vanes and how much the wraps weigh, you will be 1.6 pounds too heavy on the limbs, making the arrows slightly weak, and I mean very slightly.  It estimates your speed at that setup at 284 fps.  By dropping the 1.5 #s to get "perfect" it estimates the speed at 279.

I would drop the weight 1/2 turn on the limb bolts and see how the arrows group.  If it is better, take another 1/2 turn off and see what happens with the groups.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 2, 2008)

I have been messing around with the program some more to try to figure it out.  With wraps weighing 6 grains here is what I got. The FOC is 11.3%. With 27" arrows I can shoot a little lower poundage, but the 26.5" arrows are probably better for 60# if the cams are meant a for slightly stiffer spine.


----------

